# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  غرف نوم حلوه

## معاذ ملحم

السلام عليكم
اليكم بعض الديكورات البسيطة و الناعمة
غرفة بسيطة و ناعمة بقماش مطرز


غرفة نوم من الخشب الفاتح بسرير منخفض

غرفة بلمسة بيضاء و سوداء مع كثرة الوسدات لاعطاء الغرفة اكثر جمال

غرفة من الخشب الداكن لكن بمفرش ابيض حتي تبدو الغرفة واسعة

غرفة من الخشب الاسود مع لمسة صفراء في المفرش و الابجورة

غرفة ارجوانية بسيطة و انيقة


مع تحيــات : القــنــاص بيـــك

----------


## آلجوري

:Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

تحفه  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

احلا شي الصوره الرابعه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور 

كلكم زووووووووووووء

----------

